# Which investment newsletter is good?



## adhityag

Hi there,
I was looking at couple of investment newsletter to assist with my investment decision. I have tried trial with Huntley and Fat Prophet to see how their advice pan out from the beginning of 2007 to now. Seems like none has passed the 'bear market' test. Most of their recommendation pretty much collapsed together with the market. 

I tried Eureka as well. Whilst it provides a good finance journalism, it doesnt recommend shares.

Is there anybody that has good experience with their different newsletter than the above?

Thanks,


----------



## Rainmaker2000

*Re: Which investment letter is good?*

The intelligent investor is pretty good and will be pretty good in a bear market....you need to keep in mind its not good to use these things as recommendations......as you would have seen from Huntleys......for example: FLT centre was a sell at $10 and a buy later at $26......someone can explain that to me very slowly, lucky I didn't take notice of such things.....

I can also refer you to 'The Rainmaker', but then I would...Remember, the key to the market will be your genius......


----------



## The Ferret

*Re: Which investment letter is good?*



adhityag said:


> Hi there,
> I was looking at couple of investment newsletter to assist with my investment decision. I have tried trial with Huntley and Fat Prophet to see how their advice pan out from the beginning of 2007 to now. Seems like none has passed the 'bear market' test. Most of their recommendation pretty much collapsed together with the market.
> 
> I tried Eureka as well. Whilst it provides a good finance journalism, it doesnt recommend shares.
> 
> Is there anybody that has good experience with their different newsletter than the above?
> 
> Thanks,




I wouldn't be too quick to "fail" FP or Huntley or any other service if I were you. Judging them on performance over the recent market fallout is unrealistic. They are investment newsletters, not magicians. I do not know about Huntleys but FP specifically state that they are working on medium to long term basis so to expect "success" and that SP will not fall (even substantially) in current times is ridiculous. Whats more important is whether these stocks out-perform over the longer term and if the fundamentals of the company match what the service is saying. If it is then these stocks will be the ones who return to better than average growth as market returns to better days.

You are setting yourself up for failure and disappointment if you are looking for someone to tell you what stocks will not lose value in current market. Take a longer term approach and you will win.


----------



## adhityag

Thanks for the feedback guys. Really appreciate that. I will check out intelligent investor since they seems to be pretty conservative in their approach.

Whilst I do my own research, I realised that doing part time investment research plus not having a vocation in the investment industry made me prone to 'bounded rationality'. Misleading confidence due to my limited knowledge of the business. I could've gone to the likes of Centro, ABC or other highly geared LPT if not for the voice of reason that I read from these newsletter/investment book/investment forum.

What seems risky is when the newsletter that we benchmark set unrealistic expectation. E.g. a well known newsletter proclaimed share market boom time ahead, when the market rebounded Aug-Sep last year.


----------



## happyjack

wise owl has a free trial offer at the moment too, you could give them a spin.

Happyjack


----------



## IFocus

Not for stock picking but very useful for a balanced / general view of US and world goings on recommend John Mauldin sign up for his free weekly news letter its free 

http://www.investorsinsight.com/


----------



## agro

smart investor magazine


----------



## ROE

Truely understand the business and how they make their money and from there I don't think you need any fancy newsletter to guide your judgment.

Save you a few hundred bucks here and there which you can use to top up your stocks.

The enemy of any investor is fees, be it newsletter, trading cost, subscriptions.
If you can get away with these little helper you can do a lot better.

Annual report is free and the best information you can get on a company.


----------



## explod

adhityag said:


> Hi there,
> I was looking at couple of investment newsletter to assist with my investment decision. I have tried trial with Huntley and Fat Prophet to see how their advice pan out from the beginning of 2007 to now. Seems like none has passed the 'bear market' test. Most of their recommendation pretty much collapsed together with the market.
> 
> I tried Eureka as well. Whilst it provides a good finance journalism, it doesnt recommend shares.
> 
> Is there anybody that has good experience with their different newsletter than the above?
> 
> Thanks,




Have tried them all over the yeas, those you mention F/P 2 years, Huntley's 6months, believe it or not I got a geat deal from the Rivkin report for a couple of years.  I learnt something from them all but no great trades. 

You have to probably go through the process of looking at most of them for the education itself.  In the early stages I learnt a great deal from the Rich Dad Poor Dad series of books.   Its about mindset, you need to see things in a new way, many new ways.  Learning to be a good investor/trader probably takes four years if you can cram, I liken it to the toil behind a Uni degree.  

Anyway back to the subject and the question, without a shadow of doubt "The Privateer" newsleter has been my post grad in this business.  It does not direct my trade but has made me see the full bones of the financial world and how it works.   At the end that is where it is at, so that you can make your own good decisions, which funnily enough is the Warren Buffet way, and he probably gets a copy of the Privateer also.

Apart from my subscription I am in no way connected to the Privateer.


----------



## howardbandy

Greetings --

The Hulbert Financial Digest issues a monthly report tracking the accuracy and profitability of many investment advisors and newsletters.  

Very few are profitable or accurate, particularly over a period of several years.  And Hulbert regularly points out that following the advice of the advisor who was best in the recent past is usually a poor choice -- luck plays a very large part of advisor performance.

http://www.marketwatch.com/newscommentary/newsletters

BTW -- Hulbert was recently acquired by MarketWatch, which is a division of Dow Jones, the publisher of The Wall Street Journal and Barrons, among others.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## Lucky_Country

Marcustoday and Eureka Report I like


----------



## dan-o

*Stock Newsletter subscriptions*

Hi Guys,

Im interested in signing up to a newsletter to help with my investing. Can anyone share their experiences of Fat Prophets, Eureka report, Share Select, and any others...

Any thoughts welcome. 

Cheers


----------



## Lucky_Country

*Re: Stock Newsletter subscriptions*

Marcustoday I like daily newsletter and website with bits of info on.


----------



## kenny

I like Eureka report for the constant dripfeed of news and commentary/analysis. It's not going to throw constant Buy/Sell recommendations at you but encourage you to stay informed and provide avenues for further investigation.

There are free resources out there like Compareshares that will provide similar news.

I second the suggestion to trial the newsletters if only to find a style that suits your mindset and strategy.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## rub92me

I read them mostly for entertainment value, by picking reports issued 12 months ago and see how they've done if you would have put money on the recommendations and comparing it with the stockpicks of my three year old niece. My niece is winning .
As Howard was saying, some research will show that luck appears to be the distinguishing feature, rather than skill.


----------



## kyme

Stockanalysis.com.au is essential for those with bias towards energy sector in their portfolio. Have no hesitation in saying best money I ever spent subscribing.


----------



## Timmy

I think many of these newsletter-type thingys can be very helpful in the learning process of trying to make sense of the market by yourself.  As investment-advice services, though, probably not so good.


----------



## nioka

The only way to get real value from investment newsletters would be being able to get them one day ahead of everyone else. Rene Rivkin made his money by knowing in advance what his report was going to print. I suspect some of the others are tarred in the same brush one way or another. When I read these reports (and I read all I can find) my first impression is "too late now." I try and anticipate one that will soon be written about.


----------



## Julia

agro said:


> smart investor magazine



I agree.  I've found this better value for money than any of the investor newsletters.
Remember that you can access Huntleys, Eureka Report, someof Fat Prophets and several others for nothing on E-trade.  Sometimes a bit out of date.
I found The Intelligent Investor the most  useless.


----------



## eddyeagle

Marcus today is a good all-round read - have a trial with them...


----------



## ithatheekret

I was looking at some ads for investment newletters the other day , pricey some of them ......... it would be cheaper to have a seance and dial up Rene Rivkin , half the news letters I've read were about as savvy as a beer nut , but there are those that like them just for the following effect on stocks .

Can anyone say they've read one that has stripped down a stock and shown all it has to bare ?


----------



## dan-o

Has anyone tried share select? In principle what they offer sounds good, but they all claim to be the best so i figure it pays to get other opinions...


----------



## kenny

Would someone really read an SMS and in response to that information go and buy/sell a share?

May it's just a Price/Vol Alert of an already researched stock with an entry/exit strategy in mind?

Regards,

Kenny


----------



## Timmy

kenny said:


> Would someone really read an SMS and in response to that information go and buy/sell a share?




That is a service plenty want Kenny.  No work required....



kenny said:


> May it's just a Price/Vol Alert of an already researched stock with an entry/exit strategy in mind?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Kenny




That would be a better way of using such a service if you couldn't be in front of a computer I suppose, still not ideal, but better.


----------



## pointr

i've subscribed to 2 and not really made money from either, definitely a loss overall. I have however made money from investing in things I can understand ( at least a bit). I now subscribe to none. Nearby friends who used to subscribe to different newsletters now also subscribe no more. I have found some books by Austin Donnelly on investing to be useful and some books on trading by Darryl Guppy to be very good. Read all you can, listen to all you can, try and filter out something that will work for you. Start out with small positions because it is a learning experience. I am an investor who looks for a good fundamental story(in my opinion) I use very basic TA to guide buying and selling decisions. I know a few people who thought they were traders, they are not 'trading' any more, ran out of cash! I know one sucessful trader he is disciplined and focussed++


----------



## jimbo95

I wouldn't be touching Intelligent Investor.  Conservative they may paint themselves to be utter rubbish is what they deliver.  Its a difficult market no doubt, but these gooses recommendations have been outpermoring the poor performance of the market spectacularly. They are the kiss of death.
Timercorp they have been strong buying all the way down from about 2.10, its now below 0.80.  Rams variously spec buy and buy all the way down from 0.70 to 0.06, Sigma from 2.30 down to 1.00, Roc oil all the way down from mid $4 to now at 1.70, Infomedia all the way down from 80c to no at 38c
Platinum all the way down from around $6, now low 3's.  They're no quitters i'll give them that.  my best advice is to inform yourself as best as possible, i find Eureka quite helpfull and make your own decisions.


----------



## Duckman#72

jimbo95 said:


> my best advice is to inform yourself as best as possible, i find Eureka quite helpfull and make your own decisions.




I get Eureka and I think it provides a good balanced financial overview.

Although it doesn't actively provide "tips", I look forward to Charlie Aitkens contributions. It was solely his indepth research, belief in the project, and pure enthusiasm he displayed towards FMG that made me purchase 4000 shares at $3. With a balance passing $50,000 after today's SP - I have not been disappointed!!! I can honestly say I would not have purchased without reading his 5 page report. I have not seen a written broker report as comprehensive. After reading, it demanded my attention and action.    

He could see success written all over FMG - but more importantly, he was able to pass that confidence onto me. Although it is all "water under the bridge" now, I urge evryone to try and get their hands on Charlie's report he wrote for Eureka in about April/May 2007. I defy anyone not to be impressed by his ability to read this stock, and the resource sector in general.   

Duckman


----------



## dan-o

Thanks Duckman,
I wish i had discovered eureka back in march. Good on you for buying FMG. I read charlie's article and felt convinced on the basis of it. What i like about eureka is the analysis seems more grounded than some of the others. I'm gonna go with eureka and then do my own research as well. 
Do you know under what circumstances the subscription is tax deductible? I plan to use it for investment research and general advice..
cheers


----------



## rhen

kyme said:


> Stockanalysis.com.au is essential for those with bias towards energy sector in their portfolio. Have no hesitation in saying best money I ever spent subscribing.




I *guess* though this type of advice may not fit well with this market right *now*. Perhaps we could profit by looking at Peter's samplers and filing them away for the future:
_Since last edition we have noticed continued buying of GRD Ltd by its Board members.
Buying at around $1 per share may just value the GRD Minproc business, but leaves the
huge, garbage processing business, Global Renewables, with zero value. GRD has
instigated a process to unlock this value, which may involve a spin-out or trade sale._
This was in the April 2nd edition where GRD opened at $1.06 and closed at $1.025 the day before (ominously 1st April). Last friday it closed at 65c. Buying at the low of $1.005 on the 3rd would mean a potential loss of 35%.
No blame is attached here. Peter doesn't say buy GRD. *We make that decision. What he does is to make us aware of a position.* When the market turns, all things being equal, what a position!!
_I have never subscribed to Peter's service though I have reviewed same. Also please note, I have made no study of GRD's present state outside of its current price._
regards
rhen


----------



## gvanto

*Newsletters?*

Does anyone here have any suggestions of newsletters to follow?

cheers
Gerry, 
Newsletter noob


----------



## CFD Spy

Eureka and daily IMO, also that seems the general consensus through the thread if you read back. How about this though, which one isnt any good? or are there just too many to mention? Any got anyone into any relative trouble before?


----------



## gvanto

Hehe that's some interesting questions CFDSpy.

PM me when your newsletter comes out! (or whenever)


----------



## eddyeagle

Anyone subscribe to the 'Australian Small Cap Investor' which is linked to the Daily Reckoning / Money morning etc?

They are doing an offer of $99 for one year with a three month trial with full refund. 

Anyone got any ideas about these guys?


----------



## fordxbt

i like it because they email to work (our internet access is restricted) and all information is text based
includes world markets, spot resource prices, general market news, hot/cold stocks
www.netquote.com.au
another freebie, receive it around opening time daily


----------



## kam75

adhityag said:


> Hi there,
> I was looking at couple of investment newsletter to assist with my investment decision. I have tried trial with Huntley and Fat Prophet to see how their advice pan out from the beginning of 2007 to now. Seems like none has passed the 'bear market' test. Most of their recommendation pretty much collapsed together with the market.
> 
> I tried Eureka as well. Whilst it provides a good finance journalism, it doesnt recommend shares.
> 
> Is there anybody that has good experience with their different newsletter than the above?
> 
> Thanks,





It depends on what you're trying to achieve and whether you trade short term or invest for the long term.  A mate of mine invests millions of dollars into aussie stocks based solely on Huntley's recommendations.  In my earlier years I used to subscribe to Intelligent investor and a few others but never made any difference.  These days I read nothing and listen to no-one for tips or advice and find this works best for me.  But everybody's different.

Regards
kam75
____________________________
http://www.sharesmadeeasy.com


----------



## Nashezz

Wow netquote is offering much cheaper EOD and live data then any other data provider I have seen. Does anyone use their data service and know why this might be?


----------



## roadtripping

No simple answer. The suggestion of trialling a few worked for me, then pick one aimed at YOUR profile (short term - long term etc etc) ... but then only as a guide & with a grain or two of salt.


----------



## LM

Update on Share Select. They continue to non-perform after collecting an annual subscription of $899. Furthermore, these no hopers have been flogging third party CFD providers and brokers/planners to their subscribers. Gee thanks. Membership dried up? I wonder why. Without doubt the bottom rung of "newsletters".  Rant over.


----------



## cbacamden

NOT A NEWSLETTER - BUT A TRADER THAT TELLS YOU WHAT HES DOING

I have been following lance spicers work for 12 years

Do a search for trident press if ya want to find his stuff

All he does is tells you what hes trading and why - its not recommendations as such.

What I have found very annoying is that its hard to keep track with him. the upates were few and far between.

I understand he has just changed to weekly updates

He sets strick stop losses at 8% - and I have always had trouble keeping within this range when i only get to look at the market and trade for 10 mins a day. So if a stock gaps down, like some have been your in trouble.

Let me know what you think


----------



## Herlequin

I subscribe to the Guppy newsletter. Find it a great tool for education and teaches me how to trade the current market and where the market might be heading and how to trade that. Love it. Great investment.


----------



## IFocus

cbacamden said:


> NOT A NEWSLETTER - BUT A TRADER THAT TELLS YOU WHAT HES DOING
> 
> I have been following lance spicers work for 12 years
> 
> Do a search for trident press if ya want to find his stuff
> 
> All he does is tells you what hes trading and why - its not recommendations as such.
> 
> What I have found very annoying is that its hard to keep track with him. the upates were few and far between.
> 
> I understand he has just changed to weekly updates
> 
> *He sets strick stop losses at 8% *- and I have always had trouble keeping within this range when i only get to look at the market and trade for 10 mins a day. So if a stock gaps down, like some have been your in trouble.
> 
> Let me know what you think




Try a search on money management and work out the risk to ruin, its possible to blow up an account using a 2% stop loss using 8% makes it fairly certain.


----------



## MS+Tradesim

IFocus said:


> Try a search on money management and work out the risk to ruin, its possible to blow up an account using a 2% stop loss using 8% makes it fairly certain.




IFocus, I don't know this guy but I read the above comment as meaning the 8% stop was on the share, not 8% of equity. For example, buy at $1.00, stop at $0.92. (Which to me is daft anyway. A stop should have a logical connection to the instrument, such as an ATR muiltiple or previous support level or something.)


----------



## IFocus

MS+Tradesim said:


> IFocus, I don't know this guy but I read the above comment as meaning the 8% stop was on the share, not 8% of equity. For example, buy at $1.00, stop at $0.92. (Which to me is daft anyway. A stop should have a logical connection to the instrument, such as an ATR muiltiple or previous support level or something.)





Ah thanks MS agree with your logic


----------



## bandicoot76

i have to agree with cbacamden, i subscribed to lance spicers "trident confidential" newsletter after reading some of his books... 

what impresses me is he puts his money where his mouth is... 
 he does NOT reccommend ANY stocks, he simply researches their fundamentals and invests in the ones he likes and informs his subscribers what he is doing... you can follow what he's doing at your own risk! not many (if any) of the other newsletters do the same! and he has consistent good returns even in down markets which so many well know suscriptions fail to deliver.

his stop losses save him from getting bitten in downturns and allows him to buy back in at a lower price.his success speaks for itself and ppl should do some research on him before judging his technique. 

p.s weekly updates on modays now

for what its worth i highly reccomend the trading information i get from my trident subscription! 

(besides being a subscriber i have no connection with either lance spicer or trident confidential)


----------



## Dan68Trader

*Re: Which investment newsletter - Trident Confidential*

Howdy bandicoot, everyone. I've heard that Trident Confidential recommends you use a particular broker - I believe it's just for discount rates. Is that correct and can you tell me who it is please? TIA, Dan


----------



## bandicoot76

hi dan,
i'm not sure if by giving you details from my trident subscription i would be in breach of its guidelines sorry mate, ppl who breach the guidelines have their subscription cancelled and are not allowed to resubscribe in the future. i will try and find out if i'm allowed to pass on that broker info and if possible will let you know in a future post.


----------



## freebird54

I have been subscribing to many for years.
Eureka currently v good
Current costs as I recall
RIVKIN $799 WEEKLY
JENNY PRABHU OZ EQUITIES DAILY $440/yr  INSIDE TRADER WEEKLY $697/YR
Colin Nicholson quarterly???Eureka report4/week? $295/year
Huntley's your money weekly $597 MCLELLAN REPORT $600/YR DAILY
HS Dent Forecast Update daily $250 -$199 USD/year Intelligent investor  $379/yr
Fat prophets and FP mining $525/annum
bgf equities Weekly Commentary - Warwick Grigor
INVEST FOR PROFIT $1100/year??????????????????????????
THE CHARTIST NEWSLETTER 200/yr
STOCKRADAR?


----------



## liu2577

Has anyone have had experience with Blue Sky Report? 
They charge $695/year or deals for 2 or 3 years. I don't know if they are good value for money...


----------



## wonderrman

liu2577 said:


> Has anyone have had experience with Blue Sky Report?
> They charge $695/year or deals for 2 or 3 years. I don't know if they are good value for money...




I don't subscribe to it but I can recommend Marc Faber's market commentaries which cost US$200pa or the Chartist.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Mate, they are all absolute crap. They are a combination of equivocators and market predictors. Usually one or 2 tips out of 40 are correct. 

Read widely and make up your own mind.

gg


----------



## Dowdy

I was thinking about signing up to Lance Spicer but in his free emails, i feel he's too optimistic about the economy. 

He said the economy will recover solely because Bernake said so.
He said stimulus works 100% of the time.
He was having a go a Peter Schiff because he's negative on the future and goes on to say Peter Schiff is not a good investor because his company's fund is down BUT doesn't mention other people who are negative on the future like Jim Rogers (who is probably one of the best long term investors), Max Keiser and Marc Faber.

I reckon he's got the wrong view on the future so that's why i didn't subscribe to his newsletter.

Most of these newsletter usually have a FREE newsletter and sometimes they tell of a GREAT stock that they think will go up but they don't actually tell you what it is. They tell alot of the details about the stock, without giving the name away but if you do your research you can usually find out what stock they're talking about is anyways.


----------



## bandicoot76

dowdy,
i subscribe to lance spicers newsletter and highly reccomend it... 
the free one you recieve doesnt go into nearly as much detail as the subscription does (of course) but in it lance goes to great lenght to explain his position on everything from his outlook on certain stocks to his view of the future world economic position,
 he has a similar style to warren buffet, lets face it, he puts his money where his mouth is and his portfolio (last i checked) was +26% while some of the "big names" are down as much as -42% ... the results say it all for me... i'm sold and will be renewing my subscription with confidence...
 ...and no... besides subscribing to the newsletter i have no connection at all with either lance spicer nor trident confidential.... i just really like the returns im getting from his newsletter is all!


----------



## CanOz

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Mate, they are all absolute crap. They are a combination of equivocators and market predictors. Usually one or 2 tips out of 40 are correct.
> 
> Read widely and make up your own mind.
> 
> gg




Outsourcing of financial information is common among traders and investors. With a sound risk management program, many professional traders don't actually do much of their own research. With a 50/50 win loss rate, and good risk/trade management, it doesn't matter who gives you trade ideas. Flip a coin if you like.

I use three, with a total annual cost of just over 1k.

All of them i find beneficial for planing trades. Perhaps one day when i have more time, i will not use them all.

To each is own.

CanOz


----------



## liu2577

bandicoot76 said:


> dowdy,
> i subscribe to lance spicers newsletter and highly reccomend it...
> the free one you recieve doesnt go into nearly as much detail as the subscription does (of course) but in it lance goes to great lenght to explain his position on everything from his outlook on certain stocks to his view of the future world economic position,
> he has a similar style to warren buffet, lets face it, he puts his money where his mouth is and his portfolio (last i checked) was +26% while some of the "big names" are down as much as -42% ... the results say it all for me... i'm sold and will be renewing my subscription with confidence...
> ...and no... besides subscribing to the newsletter i have no connection at all with either lance spicer nor trident confidential.... i just really like the returns im getting from his newsletter is all!




Do you use their broker? This is what you get in their membership "Access to our Full Service Broker and you can trade global stocks for as little as $15" 

Did your re-subscription cost only $399?

How long do you think it takes for the subscription to pay itself off in relation to your profits?

Do you do other researches or do you just follow his newsletters?

Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## MrBurns

I subscribed to a few if I'd tken their advice i'd be broke.

Now only subscribe to the Eureka Report, might contimue at $330 not bad.

The one I like is www.Crikey.com.au not an investment newsletter but has people in the know and you get some very interesting information then you make up your own mind. At $140 per year it's a bargain.


----------



## highonoctane

Does anyone know of a free precious metals analysis/commentary newsletter or website around?
I'm considering getting into gold, so daily or weekly market analysis would be handy as I havent had much to do with it before.
Am getting the daily reckoning and money morning, (which are pretty good, although generally very sceptical) but something more specific to gold would be good.
Thanks!


----------



## bandicoot76

liu2577 said:


> Do you use their broker? This is what you get in their membership "Access to our Full Service Broker and you can trade global stocks for as little as $15"
> 
> Did your re-subscription cost only $399?
> 
> How long do you think it takes for the subscription to pay itself off in relation to your profits?
> 
> Do you do other researches or do you just follow his newsletters?
> 
> Thanks for your feedback!




hi there,

i can only answer your questions in relation to my own experience's so please take that into account before considering my responses to your questions ok 

*i havn't used the broker reccomended in the trident confidential newsletter for the simple reason that i already had a brokerage account set up before i subscribed to the newsletter that worked well and had a similar brokerage service, the brokerage costs you quoted are as they appear on the subscription website so i guess thats correct.

*resubscription is $399 however if you let the subscription lapse and dont re-subscribe before a certain timeframe it goes back to being $700

*how long it takes to make back the subscription cost depends on how much you actually invest, so sorry but i cant help you with your individual situation but with regards to myself i made alot more than $700 (in share value increases NOT profit) in the first week from only 1 of the shares that he reccomended. 

the shares in my portfolio that i chose myself independantly from lances are going from green to red to green and back each day... the shares i selected from trident are in the green 90% of the time... hows that for an explanation  ..haha..

*the first rule in investing has got to be RESEARCH EVERYTHING before you sink your hard earned cash into an investment... so yes i DEFINATELY do research independantly of the trident newsletter on ANY stock i invest in ...its only common sense really 

i use the trident newsletter to give me an insight into which shares are "on the move" ...kind of like getting an adviser to narrow down the field based on the companies' fundamentals and future growth potential... 
then i pick the shares that suit my individual investment style (personally i stick to companies that actually HAVE something "solid" to back them... such as proven mining stocks, construction/ maintenance/ service companies, blue chip industrials and oil/gas/resource type stocks

 i balance these "low risk", dividend paying stocks with some speculative stocks in mineral exploration etc where there is potential for huge growth in shareprice (but unfortunately also where dividends could be long way off), and i stear clear of financial, IT, .com's, R&D etc stocks due too their volatility ... my advice... anything that seems too good to be true generally is!

thats how i invest anyway and i havnt done my a*se yet   (touch wood!)


----------



## wonderrman

> i use the trident newsletter to give me an insight into which shares are "on the move" ...kind of like getting an adviser to narrow down the field based on the companies' fundamentals and future growth potential...
> then i pick the shares that suit my individual investment style (personally i stick to companies that actually HAVE something "solid" to back them... such as proven mining stocks, construction/ maintenance/ service companies, blue chip industrials and oil/gas/resource type stocks




I think thats the problem when people subscribe to these publications. They think that every single buy and sell is suitable to them when it really is not. It is always worth assessing the situation yourself and seeing what you want out of it.


----------



## Nero64

I have used and use the following:

*Australian Stock Report*: Cost $2000/pa 13months for Investors/Traders and CFD report

Pros:
- Good for market and trading information. It's library of info will take you a few months to get through it
- Use capital managment 2% and will say when they risk more than this
- Website layout is very good and easy to follow
-Their best trades are forex and commodity related. 
- Best short term trades will get you 4 -5R profit($800-1000)
-SMS updates

Cons:
- Everyday recommendations are given which you enter or choose not to enter. 
- Have to actively trade to get any use out of it. Need to be glued to your computer to set stop losses or take profits
- SMS very inconsistent.
-Worse trades are Indices and shares
- Claim kudos for being on winning trades, even if they were recommended weeks back. Some are very hard to hit your entry price. 
- They use IG Markets soley. Stock commissions will wear you down.
- Hate losing money to these tipsters
- Some of there trades are placed pre-market and can be disasters. 
- They stay on the sidelines when volatility is high instead of standing up and taking adv of the drop or rise. 

After my first year I was going to stop the subscription. Got a call from the sales guy. At the very end of the conversation they dropped their subscipton to $400/pa for 2 years. I accepted and haven't traded one of their recommendations since but have researched some of their share tips. I do plan to use them though when I start day trading again.

*Huntley's report*:

$695/pa

Pros
-Fundamental analysis is second to none. 
-Good understanding of the bigger picture 
-Newsletter easy to read and follow
-Has made some good calls over the past 10 years like HVN,AGK,QBE and CSL

Cons
-His long term Income and Growth portfolio is getting Knocked about
-Has recommended and holds AIO, PPT,MQG,AMP, and GPT. They are all getting smashed.
-Lowers his buying level on falliing stocks like Alumnia. Recommended it at $6. It now stands at a bit over $1
-Bought BHP at a very high price after his glowing half yearly special newsletter, to watch it fall like a rock. 
-Bought and recommended Compass Resources. He lost $33400 out of it. 
-To much info to absorb at times
-He didn't pick the market turn. In fact in Dec 2007 he predicted another up year for 2008. He did admit he was wrong though. 
-He constantly says I don't think the market will get lower. Guess what he said this 4-5 times after March 2008. Hmm talk about placing your head on the chopping block. 

Would I recommend it. Yes for the info long term 10+ years but fundamentals change - He loves GPT and then says later he will sell down some at a loss to buy other stocks. 

Not for the Short/Medium term trader. Not for the TA Trader. 

*Marcus Today Subscription* - Too expensive

- Just market commentary. You can get it free else where. He is pretty knowledagble and has a sense of humour but the high price for the subscription is a turn off. 

*Daily Reckoning* - Free

- Not bad commentary. They like miners and energy which I follow. 
- A lot of spam and selling links

Smart Investor - $70/pa

- For its price it is what I recommend. The editor is a babe but can be annoying at times. Don't trust a chick as they are too emotional. 
- It used to list FPO's and their progress. I made $1000+ on one. Not bad for a $70 year subscription
-However it's stock and market analysis is weeks behind current market conditions. 

Local Sydney paper *Manly Daily* - Free

There is this guy in it that has a column every week. I follow his tips on energy and mining. 2/3 of his tips on spec stocks are winners. He picks them early as well. Some of his best tips are QGC, PRC, TRY and MMX. However once they peak get out as they usually fall just as fast. 

He has his own newsletter for $200-300 a year which I would subscribe to if I had some spare cash. 

Other good resources:

Sun Herald Investor section - Sun
Sun Herlad Money section - Weds

Disclaimer: I do not work for Faifax media


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Any poster on ASF could publish an Investment Newsletter.

I may do myself one day.

gg


----------



## wonderrman

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Any poster on ASF could publish an Investment Newsletter.
> 
> I may do myself one day.
> 
> gg




I think you would be good at writing a newsletter, I would subscribe.


----------



## liu2577

Wow Nero64! Thank you for your thorough assistance!!! Much appreciated!!!


----------



## bandicoot76

wonderrman said:


> I think thats the problem when people subscribe to these publications. They think that every single buy and sell is suitable to them when it really is not. It is always worth assessing the situation yourself and seeing what you want out of it.




exactly right! people shouldnt subscribe to newsletters' looking for a "guru" then follow their advice blindly.... rather they should be looking for a decent analist who can 'narrow the field' based on a companies fundamentals, then do their own independant research before investing in any stock. 
lets face it if there was an "all knowing financial guru" he'd be retired on the coast of tahiti somewhere, not cramped up in an office somewhere writing newsletters!


----------



## oldpos

A few years back I subscribed to Rivkin, then Huntleys.    I followed recommendations on stock like PAS (Pasminco) and more recently AFG and saw them fall over, at a time when the buy recs were still in place! 

I now suggest you pocket your subscription, do your own research (there are many good books in your local library) have a plan and stick with it.  Look hard at risk management and exits prior to entry and your portfolio will grow.

That's what experience tells me...


----------



## inenigma

Not so much an Investment Newsletter, but a good financial blog site is
Nouriel Roubini's RGE Monitor.


----------



## cicak_kupang

I look at any, all, as many of the mews letters as possible.  Work what they have to say into  my own research, track a share that, is standing out from that research for a while, and if i still like what i see, then buy.
Dont forget to look into the company, who's running it, credentials, any new people on the board, if so who are they, experience?????  Major Shareholders, is or has the CEO bought sold any shares latly, why so?
Research, research, research mate....................


----------



## liu2577

Thank you for answering my questions so honestly!

I have done a lot of research and have decided that Trident is the way to go. I just want a guide really, but like you I will be making as much research as I can. There are so many stocks out there and so much media influence, one can get lost so easily...

I agree with what you said, can't be too careful and can't just dive in without a safety net.

Does Trident contact you when your subscription is nearly running out for renewal?

Well, I wish you all the luck and hope your investments continue on the right path!

Thank you for your assistance!

Liu



bandicoot76 said:


> hi there,
> 
> i can only answer your questions in relation to my own experience's so please take that into account before considering my responses to your questions ok
> 
> *i havn't used the broker reccomended in the trident confidential newsletter for the simple reason that i already had a brokerage account set up before i subscribed to the newsletter that worked well and had a similar brokerage service, the brokerage costs you quoted are as they appear on the subscription website so i guess thats correct.
> 
> *resubscription is $399 however if you let the subscription lapse and dont re-subscribe before a certain timeframe it goes back to being $700
> 
> *how long it takes to make back the subscription cost depends on how much you actually invest, so sorry but i cant help you with your individual situation but with regards to myself i made alot more than $700 (in share value increases NOT profit) in the first week from only 1 of the shares that he reccomended.
> 
> the shares in my portfolio that i chose myself independantly from lances are going from green to red to green and back each day... the shares i selected from trident are in the green 90% of the time... hows that for an explanation  ..haha..
> 
> *the first rule in investing has got to be RESEARCH EVERYTHING before you sink your hard earned cash into an investment... so yes i DEFINATELY do research independantly of the trident newsletter on ANY stock i invest in ...its only common sense really
> 
> i use the trident newsletter to give me an insight into which shares are "on the move" ...kind of like getting an adviser to narrow down the field based on the companies' fundamentals and future growth potential...
> then i pick the shares that suit my individual investment style (personally i stick to companies that actually HAVE something "solid" to back them... such as proven mining stocks, construction/ maintenance/ service companies, blue chip industrials and oil/gas/resource type stocks
> 
> i balance these "low risk", dividend paying stocks with some speculative stocks in mineral exploration etc where there is potential for huge growth in shareprice (but unfortunately also where dividends could be long way off), and i stear clear of financial, IT, .com's, R&D etc stocks due too their volatility ... my advice... anything that seems too good to be true generally is!
> 
> thats how i invest anyway and i havnt done my a*se yet   (touch wood!)


----------



## Sir Osisofliver

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Any poster on ASF could publish an Investment Newsletter.
> 
> I may do myself one day.
> 
> gg





Garpal

I'm curious...what would YOU put into "Garpal Gumnuts Gigantic, Grand,  Great and Guiding Journal to Gargantuan Golden Goals"?

What would make *you* part with the hard-earned?

Sir O


----------



## sjx

Nero64 said:


> I have used and use the following:
> 
> *Australian Stock Report*: Cost $2000/pa 13months for Investors/Traders and CFD report
> 
> Pros:
> - Good for market and trading information. It's library of info will take you a few months to get through it
> - Use capital managment 2% and will say when they risk more than this
> - Website layout is very good and easy to follow
> -Their best trades are forex and commodity related.
> - Best short term trades will get you 4 -5R profit($800-1000)
> -SMS updates
> 
> Cons:
> - Everyday recommendations are given which you enter or choose not to enter.
> - Have to actively trade to get any use out of it. Need to be glued to your computer to set stop losses or take profits
> - SMS very inconsistent.
> -Worse trades are Indices and shares
> - Claim kudos for being on winning trades, even if they were recommended weeks back. Some are very hard to hit your entry price.
> - They use IG Markets soley. Stock commissions will wear you down.
> - Hate losing money to these tipsters
> - Some of there trades are placed pre-market and can be disasters.
> - They stay on the sidelines when volatility is high instead of standing up and taking adv of the drop or rise.
> 
> After my first year I was going to stop the subscription. Got a call from the sales guy. At the very end of the conversation they dropped their subscipton to $400/pa for 2 years. I accepted and haven't traded one of their recommendations since but have researched some of their share tips. I do plan to use them though when I start day trading again.




Thanks alot nero.. 

I think you've saved me a bit of money. Was going to buy the ASR CFD+Forex report.. but your post has stopped me I think.. 

I was strongly against the report without even using it cause of their pestering and annoying sales people.. who would ring every second day. Their sales people were extremely pushy.. and very intrusive as well.. enough for me. 

The end of the line was when I strongly explained that to the Sales idiot that I'd be unavailable all day on a particular day due to an extremely important meeting.. although.. he decided he'd ring anyway at 12:00 noon, assuming he could talk to me on lunch about some ridiculous offer.. What the _____? (you can fill in the blanks im sure). 

..wasn't the end, gave me a call a week ago.. and I said I still was looking around.. and he actually started to explain that it shouldn't be alot of money with their returns.. and the investment account I controlled.. at that stage i told him to stick it (not as politely) and hung up..

bad experience..

again, thanks.

regards, 
sam


----------



## freebird54

I concur re ASR and Huntley  above see the Fat prophet thread for my current comments on Rivkin

EUREKA speculator is really good now
Inside trader, Intelligent investor,oz equities still good

New ones under test

Graham Dyer, The Chartist, Stockradar, BGF equities


----------



## babka

*Stock tip sheets*

I have been reading a lot via my email about Diggers & Drillers (Dan Denning) &
Australian Small Cap Investigator (Krys Sayce) newsletters.
Do any members of ASF have any good or negative experiences with those above mentioned? I had asked before about Trident Confidential and had got a positive answer. Anybody willing to discuss this topic would be very welcome.


----------



## kam75

*Re: Stock tip sheets*



babka said:


> I have been reading a lot via my email about Diggers & Drillers (Dan Denning) &
> Australian Small Cap Investigator (Krys Sayce) newsletters.
> Do any members of ASF have any good or negative experiences with those above mentioned? I had asked before about Trident Confidential and had got a positive answer. Anybody willing to discuss this topic would be very welcome.




All I'm going to say is that if you buy on Mr Smith's tip, make sure you sell on Mr Smith's tip.


----------



## freebird54

*Re: Stock tip sheets*

Try the "which investment newsletter is good thread"


----------



## wonderrman

Faber's GBD report is good for global macro economics.

wonder.


----------



## ppanwar

*Best shares newsletter/recommendation service*

Hi

I'm learning about share market and was looking to subscribe to some professional service to get tips on shares.

I know of chartist and eureka newsletter, Is there any other service?

Eureka newsletter informed about ROL share and in just two weeks, it's up 200%

Please help


----------



## Wysiwyg

*Re: Best shares newsletter/recommendation service*

Hello. There are many threads in the archives of this forum and these can be accessed by using the search function in the drop-down-menu. 

*The search function has a dual result in that 1) it saves on multiplying same topic threads. *

2) Posters can then use the same thread to ask the same question if not already answered. It also gives the question asker access to information on similar subjects.


----------



## nish007001

Has anyone tried "21st century investor" newsletter?


----------



## freebird54

nish007001 said:


> Has anyone tried "21st century investor" newsletter?




One of the few I have not tried  some are a bit of a worry lately - Dyer and the latest HS DENT he says............

Special Quarterly Report just out

: Deflation Is
the Only Outcome . . . and It Is the
Only Real Solution

he also covers more areas............

The Simplest Explanation from a Non-
Economist

Steve Keen and the Importance of
Private Credit

The Long View

Summary Insights from
Understanding Natural Deflation and
Depression Cycles

Consumer Spending at the Margin
By: Charles Sizemore, CFA

Government Re-inflation – Tilting At
Windmills

Sector Allocations and Updates
By: Rodney Johnson, President


----------



## Conman62

*Market Trading Advisory*

Hi people,
this is my 1st post on this forum and I look forward to reading differing points of view on the markets and trading in general.
I tend to read a lot of financial advisories/emails....usually from the US, however, The Daily Reckoning is also a staple.
It does get a little confusing sometimes, however, it is quite a learning experience.
Anyhow, my exposure to the markets has only been minimal at best and recently one that has not been very lucrative.
I've recently come into some cash and wish to invest/trade with a portion.
My preference is to enter into the Aussie market and to that aim, I am looking at various trading advisories being offered.
I do see lots of advisories quoting astronomical rates of return, however being a realist, I understand these particular trades usually are accompanied with the rest of the stocks offered by the same advisers which have not done so well.
One advisory I have been thinking about is called "The Slipstream Trader"
Has anyone out there had any experience with these guys?
Please understand, I am not advertising this mob on this forum....I genuinely wish to hear from others that may have experience of them or are also thinking of them as well.
As a side note, I am a little hestant in entering the market at this point as I believe the recent bear market rally may soon turn south.
Cheers.


----------



## kam75

*Re: Martket Trading Advisory*



Conman62 said:


> Hi people,
> this is my 1st post on this forum and I look forward to reading differing points of view on the markets and trading in general.
> I tend to read a lot of financial advisories/emails....usually from the US, however, The Daily Reckoning is also a staple.
> It does get a little confusing sometimes, however, it is quite a learning experience.



 - they're meant to confuse you.  So that you will use them.



Conman62 said:


> Anyhow, my exposure to the markets has only been minimal at best and recently one that has not been very lucrative.
> I've recently come into some cash and wish to invest/trade with a portion.



 - A good idea.



Conman62 said:


> My preference is to enter into the Aussie market and to that aim, I am looking at various trading advisories being offered.



 - why?  Do you think they know better than you do?  If they did, why would they need to sell newsletters?




Conman62 said:


> I do see lots of advisories quoting astronomical rates of return...



 - yes they all do that.  It's to make you buy their muse-letter.



Conman62 said:


> One advisory I have been thinking about is called "The Slipstream Trader"




Ask yourself this, "what are you going to do when you lose money from following someone else's advice?"


----------



## Conman62

*Re: Martket Trading Advisory*

Thanks for your comments Kam.
My confusion stems from differing points of view from different sources and I accept that.
That's why I try to read as much as I can to confirm claims / statements / points of view made via other independent sources.
I understand there are a lot of spruikers out there pushing this advisory or that advisory.
I am not in a position to go it alone so to speak, hence what I am asking is if anyone has had good or not so good experience with the advisory stated.
For what it's worth, I beleive some physical precious metals is on my to do list as well as some energy plays.
Cheers.


----------



## skcots

*Online advisory services*

Hi Everyone,

I am new to trading and new to this forum. Been reading for a couple of weeks and played a couple of share games. I purchased my first shares a few weeks back and they seem to be going alright.

My goal is to basically protect wealth from inflation and hopefully make a little bit more. Most of you would probably suggest that for my goals I put my money in bonds or a managed fund but I cant. 

Anyway, I was wondering what is the general feeling toward online advisers. How many people here use these services. Do people generally pay attention to consensus recommendations and the like?

The services I am refering to are like Charlie Aikins, Rivkinn Report etc. I am sure there are others but havent been spammed by them yet.

Thanks


----------



## freebird54

see previous posts for lists of all of them [I subscribe to most] most of them publish audited results - that is a good place to start
Eureka is no 1 for me currently


----------



## Paulo30

*Re: Stock tip sheets*

I know this is a year old.. but from my experience in using Diggers & Drillers-- don't do it (lol).

Used it for a year or more.. they kept hammering away at gold stocks (and still do in their free newsletter).. every time gold drops, they claim it is being manipulated (maybe it is, so stop recommending it). Their picks on SBM and Citigold did nothing, and their backing of Oxiana at the time went all the way from 3.20 to 90 cents when it became Oz Minerals.

Haven't tried Small Cal Investor, but would be interested in his take on things.



babka said:


> I have been reading a lot via my email about Diggers & Drillers (Dan Denning) &
> Australian Small Cap Investigator (Krys Sayce) newsletters.
> Do any members of ASF have any good or negative experiences with those above mentioned? I had asked before about Trident Confidential and had got a positive answer. Anybody willing to discuss this topic would be very welcome.


----------



## clang

I currently subscribe to Charlie Aitkens report.  It isn't flush with stock tips but if you are trying to educate yourself about how the markets work and why they move the way they do, this report could be helpful. Charlies views are often contrarian, but for me, different views are what you want before you make your own decision to buy or sell.


----------



## RazzaDazzla

IMO, you can't go past Nick Radge's Chartist service.

I feel I've learnt more there in the last 12+ months than I have in any previous experiences.


----------



## CanOz

RazzaDazzla said:


> IMO, you can't go past Nick Radge's Chartist service.
> 
> I feel I've learnt more there in the last 12+ months than I have in any previous experiences.




OMG!!! You mentioned Nick :whip

Another one for a broader inter-market view, and very good value for money is www.technicalspeculator.com

I also use Jason Leavitt for US Stocks.

Enjoy.


CanOz


----------



## eddyeagle

I reckon Diggers and Drillers is actually pretty decent if you are interested in mining stocks. 

It’s a no-nonsense report with a monthly tip and weekly updates. 

The price is very reasonable. 

They have had some very good tips recently. 

I would stay away from Fat Prophets who I think have really lost the plot since some of their key analysts left. In particular their CFD trading report is horrible!


----------



## RazzaDazzla

CanOz said:


> OMG!!! You mentioned Nick :whip
> 
> Another one for a broader inter-market view, and very good value for money is www.technicalspeculator.com
> 
> I also use Jason Leavitt for US Stocks.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> 
> CanOz




Maybe I enjoy a good :whip 
Seriously though, what's wrong with mentioning Nick?


----------



## Pivotonian

eddyeagle said:


> I reckon Diggers and Drillers is actually pretty decent if you are interested in mining stocks.
> 
> It’s a no-nonsense report with a monthly tip and weekly updates.




I disagree.

It has some good tips, sure, but it is also full of nonsense.  In fact, the biggest problem with all of those Sayce/Denning/Cowie newsletters is that you have to read through several pages of bluff and blather to get to the point.


----------



## Paul24

*Investment newsletters/magazines*

Just wondering what would people consider Australias biggest investment magazine or email news letter.
And do they actually provide anything worthwhile, like any type of insight or any type of advice that could cause people to invest into a certain company?


----------



## SaberX

Does anyone, or has anyone heard of experiences with 'Under the southern cross' and the series of publications that Port Phillip do (Small Cap Investigator, Diggers and Drillers etc, from the guys that do the free Money Morning email newsletters)?

I did like some of the suggestions that come through on the free Money Morning newsletters but then some seem abit too salesman/spruiking like that i've had my instinctive 'stay away' emotion triggered. The newsletters are about $100 somethig too... under the souther cross goes for a more heft $375.. i'm still on trial for a few days due to signing up for bell potter though.


----------



## noie

*Re: Investment newsletters/magazines*



Paul24 said:


> Just wondering what would people consider Australias biggest investment magazine or email news letter.
> And do they actually provide anything worthwhile, like any type of insight or any type of advice that could cause people to invest into a certain company?




Instead of asking who we consider to be the biggest, why not find out which ones provide their subscription numbers. and then you can teach us 

Also ask yourself another question, how do i best receive stock information, charts, infomatics, stats, tables etc.

one thing i have found..
unlike the sporting world, the best traders despise being in the spotlight, and NEVER have time to present their ideas, (in fact when they try it does not make sense to me) many of the ones that are providing their opinions, need to come up with something to talk about each week, every week, bull or bear, these are the ones i am wary of, and of the ones that don't trade themselves..

When i went through the army, i was told by my platoon leader
_" you should all be better at me by the time you leave here, If i was a good solider i would not be ******* stuck here teaching you piles of ****"_

4 years later when i went through uni I was told the first day of my course.
_" don't take everything i say as gospel , of course if i was really good at this i would not be here teaching you all, the truth is i am here to learn from you also."_

FYI, 
I have a trial with eureka, 
I am 1 month into a D+D subscription
I use myclime for financials
I use this forum for inspiration


----------



## pedalofogus

Pivotonian said:


> I disagree.
> 
> It has some good tips, sure, but it is also full of nonsense.  In fact, the biggest problem with all of those Sayce/Denning/Cowie newsletters is that you have to read through several pages of bluff and blather to get to the point.





haha, yes, it is definitely full of nonsense, but some of the junk they discuss in those free daily newsletters is very entertaining.  It has certainly lightened up my afternoon on more than 1 occassion.

But they do have some very good insights into the market.  The Diggers and Drillers newsletters have been spruiking gold stocks for ages now, and they certainly were onto it before it became 'cool' to buy speculative gold stocks.  Now everyone is jumping on the gold bandwagon.

Same with Rare Earths, Aust. Small Cap Investigator has been spruiking rare earths for a fair while now, and their 2 current predictions (LYC and ALk) have gone really well since being recommended.  And now i see everyone is talking rare earths.

The other thing I like about D&D and ASCI is that they (mainly) focus on the small and micro cap stocks.  I have found it very hard to find other newsletter services that are willing to spend the time investigating stocks that are sitting outside the top 300.

The downside with these 2 (and there is always a downside) is that there are a fair few subscribers now, and there are a fair few non-subscribers that 'somehow' get their hands on the newsletter before the market opens.  so actually getting your hands on the stock they recommend before it doubles in price is easier said than done.  But once the hype dies down, some of the predictions come back to a reasonable price and that's when you get your chance.


----------



## gpappy56

Have to agree with Pedalofogus. The free newsletters are entertaining as well as thought provoking. They also have many adds and references to their paid newsletters but then I guess they also have to earn a living. I subscribe to both Diggers and Drillers and Small cap investigator and have found both to be very good, I have put a lot of the recomendations in test portfolios on both for almost 2 years and had I invested in every recommendation and sold when we were told (I just left them in the portfolio), I have also been a bit slack and not entered them all but as it stands they would be up DD 83% and SCI 97% which is not a bad return. I used to pick certain reccomendations and ignore others often to my detriment but since July I have been investing equal amounts in each recommendation and am up 30% currently which is not a bad return. At around $130 for each newsletter I think they are incredible value. 
The letters are written in 2 completely different styles wirh a fair bit of waffle in SCI but at the end of the day they both put forward their recommendation (generally one a month) with the associated pros and cons in a very informative way.
Not every recommendation is a winner of course but as a general rule the picks are pretty good. As Alex Cowie of D&D says his picks are not overnighters they are companies that are mostly still explorers that he has determined through his research should be future winners.


----------



## shane1987

Hi, 

I am new to short term CFD trading. Which newsletter/report is best for short term CFD trading?


----------



## Logique

clang said:


> I currently subscribe to Charlie Aitkens report.  It isn't flush with stock tips but if you are trying to educate yourself about how the markets work and why they move the way they do, this report could be helpful. Charlies views are often contrarian, but for me, different views are what you want before you make your own decision to buy or sell.




I'm also a fan of the Southern Cross Equities newsletter and Charlie Aitken. Best I've seen for a retail investor.


----------



## freebird54

I have subscribed to lots for years
Best currently in order IMHO

Eureka
Charlie Aitken
D&D/SCI/ASI [all from same source - trident]
Oz Equities [Prabhu]
Huntley
Inside trader
The Chartist
Rivkin trader 

also some USA ones


----------



## dahussla

RazzaDazzla said:


> IMO, you can't go past Nick Radge's Chartist service.
> 
> I feel I've learnt more there in the last 12+ months than I have in any previous experiences.




I have recently come accross this and am thinking about subscribing... can anyone give me and feedback regarding this?


----------



## pedalofogus

freebird54 said:


> I have subscribed to lots for years
> Best currently in order IMHO
> 
> Eureka
> Charlie Aitken
> D&D/SCI/ASI [all from same source - trident]
> Oz Equities [Prabhu]
> Huntley
> Inside trader
> The Chartist
> Rivkin trader
> 
> also some USA ones




I am aware of the D&D/ASCI newsletters, and they tend to pick the smaller companies.

I am also aware of Huntley, and he tends to recommend more the top 200 sort of companies.

But what about the other ones you mention.  Do they tend to recommend the bigger or smaller types of stocks?

Cheers
Pedalofogus


----------



## JackJackJack

I used Huntley's when I first started. Easy to read - a regular market overview - great fundamental research - no confusing technical analysis. It seemed to me at the time that if I used his "professional" advice, I couldn't go wrong.

Boy was I wrong. Unfortunately he recommended buying many companies that where "cheap" not long into the GFC - some of which got a whole lot cheaper!!!! Even when an idiot like me realised that things where not looking to rosy with a company like BBI - he was still flagging it as a buy! It wasn't until the thing was lying belly up in the gutter that he changed his recommendation from a buy to high risk buy! His sell recomendation didnt come until the thing was pronounced dead! In terms of a stop loss - at about the 95% loss level!

I can't believe the financial service regulators allow him to continue to charge professional fees for such incompetent advice!


----------



## pedalofogus

The problem with huntley is that he knows the fundamentals and ascribes a value based on that. If the SP is below that he says buy. But it doesn't take into account market sentiment or anything. That's what you get with some value investing


----------



## JackJackJack

> The problem with huntley is that he knows the fundamentals and ascribes a value based on that. If the SP is below that he says buy. But it doesn't take into account market sentiment or anything. That's what you get with some value investing




I guess that would explain why his stops dont get hit until the sh*t has really hit the fan!


----------



## pedalofogus

I actually signed up to Morningstar (which is sort of Huntley) when they were running the 4 weeks free or whatever it was, but never really had an intention to pay for it.  I noticed they had a lot of stocks as being Buys, as their SP was below what he considered to be their 'fair value'.  But i question some of his valuation methods, and also some of his forecasts that he made on the future values of commodities.  As a result, he had stocks like LGL and NCM at Sell because he thought gold was at it's top.  But then he was backing stocks like TLS as it was apparently worth 4.30.  Even when it became clear to the world that the FutureFund was selling down TLS, he continued to have TLS as a buy.  

I'm not saying he is uselesss, but his investment ideals just don't gel with mine.


----------



## freebird54

Yes -have been with them for years and he has a few bad ones.

Also too many hold/reduce/accumulates instead of buys/sells lately


----------



## Muschu

I know it may be up there above in this thread somewhere.... but does anyone have any experience in using Alan Hull?

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Julia

Rick, I'm sure you will remember 'Bunyip' who no longer posts on ASF.
He was fairly harshly critical of many, but held Alan Hull in high esteem.


----------



## Muschu

Julia said:


> Rick, I'm sure you will remember 'Bunyip' who no longer posts on ASF.
> He was fairly harshly critical of many, but held Alan Hull in high esteem.




Yes, Julia, I remember Bunyip - knowledgable man.

I must be mis-reading Alan Hull's website.  As I see it the service consists of a weekly email / update on chosen stocks in the ASX200.  

The number of subscribers is limited to 1000 at approximately $1000 a year per person.

The advice would have to be first rate and I don't know of anyone who subscribes.  There is also no trial period although subscribers do not have to commit for more than a month at a time [which actually makes the subscription dearer than $1000 / year].  There is a "sample" email on the website but, as it was dated November 2006, I found it of limited value.

If Bunyip was a fan then I would suspect that the advice is high quality.  However I wouldn't mind hearing from anyone who has recent experience with Hull's service.

Meantime I have emailed to ask for clarification in case I am mis-reading  the situation.

R


----------



## brianwh

Rick, I understand your frustration at not being able to gain enough information to make a decision without committing a significant amount of money. I am currently considering subscribing to Teaminvest but they expect you to sign up before you can fully understand what you are buying.  I like what I saw in a presentation that I attended but without more detail, it would be a significant leap of faith to simply accept what they say about themselves. I see this dilemma reflected in a number of posts about this sort of thing on ASF. I would have thought more people on a forum like this would have experience or knowledge of particular offerings and could offer their opinions.


----------



## Muschu

brianwh said:


> Rick, I understand your frustration at not being able to gain enough information to make a decision without committing a significant amount of money. I am currently considering subscribing to Teaminvest but they expect you to sign up before you can fully understand what you are buying.  I like what I saw in a presentation that I attended but without more detail, it would be a significant leap of faith to simply accept what they say about themselves. I see this dilemma reflected in a number of posts about this sort of thing on ASF. I would have thought more people on a forum like this would have experience or knowledge of particular offerings and could offer their opinions.




I sent you a lengthy PM, last year, on another service Brian.  I still hold that one in high regard and it has more than paid for itself.  I don't like shooting in the dark and thought Hull might offer a quality service.  
But, yes, I'd like more info before I commit.


----------



## Muschu

Just to clarify:  From the little info I was able to gather I have concluded that Alan Hull's service is not what I am seeking -- Which is not to say that it might be a good fit for others.
Regards
Rick


----------



## freebird54

If they are not giving you a trial or their audited results short and long term why would you bother?

I have dropped many over the years as have done better myself [Fat Prophets, ASR, Bioshares, Share analysis, Intelligent investor, even Rivkin report after many years but still do the trading report] but still subscribe to those on the list previously mentioned


----------



## Hurricane

I'm not sure if this has been covered (apologies if it has) but what can research such as the subs in this thread be claimed against investment profits etc?


----------



## Iggy_Pop

I have trialled many of the free (for a period of time) and kept records of their views and reocommendations. For shares witih the ASX 200, they do occassionally give some reasonable results, but with a bit of knowledge, time and monitoring, it is not too hard to find a blue chip under valued, or beaten up, which will give a short term low risk gain. Would put WBC in this category at the moment.

The real value I have gained out of these newsletters, is knowledge, and would say most are worth a go if you want to learn. 

After much research, I have finally paid the money to ASI and will also join the Drillers and Diggers soon. THese newsletter fit my style of investing the riskier part of my portfolio. I am comfortable buying and selling blue chips to make a few bucks, and use a percentage of my capital on the small caps, and these fellows have enough subsrcibers (and others) to influence the market. So for a day trader, a buy or sell recommendation with either ASI or D and D is a very powerful. 

Of course this is only my opinion


----------



## TeleSonic

Lance Spicer's Trident Confidential Newsletter has been very good over many years now. Australian & US stocks, mostly US lately. Don't think he does a free trial however. He's also just been appointed as a fund manager for a retail managed fund.


----------



## freebird54

Hurricane said:


> I'm not sure if this has been covered (apologies if it has) but what can research such as the subs in this thread be claimed against investment profits etc?




My tax status is a trader and I do it through a p/l company so tipsheets, flight and living expenses attending AGM's, inspecting sites etc.  etc.  are claimed

 [Keep a diary and notice of AGM of course to prove it was for an AGM not going to see Oprah ;-)].

D&D are doing well lately for me - only one taken out on stoploss so far.

I still have some fat prophet dogs that they had no stoploss on!


----------



## Hurricane

Thanks FB, how about us working stiffs who invest on the side??? I'm guessing this is one of those ATO grey area's........ Surely items like subs and other research items (AFR??) should be deductable against investment profits????


----------



## Mr Editor

I have my own blog, which I suppose might be considered an 'investment newsletter'. I analyse and ascribe valuations to different stocks and time my entries using technical analysis. And best of all, I don't charge a cent. rinvesting.com


----------



## gregsutt

TeleSonic said:


> Lance Spicer's Trident Confidential Newsletter has been very good over many years now. Australian & US stocks, mostly US lately. Don't think he does a free trial however. He's also just been appointed as a fund manager for a retail managed fund.




Lance Spicer claims to have spectacular gains in his newsletter (+50%) but their is no 3rd party monitoring of his results - have a look at his Trident Global Growth Fund performance for a reality check. 

He appointed himself to his own retail fund - Trident Global Growth Fund - which is monitored by Australian Mutual Holdings Limited http://www.amhonline.com.au/trident/, it shows that Lance has lost money every year that he has managed this fund, it was started at $1.00 per unit and is currently at Redemption Unit Price - $0.884 and has been as low as $0.79, thats over a -20% loss. Funny thing is that he uses the same methodology to pick stocks in Trident Global Growth Fund as he does in the Trident Confidential Newsletter.


----------



## freebird54

Yes I was unimpressed with the trident stuff lately.

Eureka still my no 1 out of all the ones I do as above posts.


----------



## CanOz

For those wanting to trade US Stocks using technical patterns and traditional support and resistance, check out Jason's monthly $15 trial offer....well worth a look for beginners interested in US stcks i reckon.

Leavitt Brothers

CanOz


----------



## MaZed

Bump!

New to Investing... What's a good newsletter to sign up to to get some advice?

I have read the previous posts but they are quite old.. Any current feedback would be great.

I've looked at 

Morningstar
Intelligent investor
Australian stock report
Motley Fools Report

Are there any others?

And which one have u had success with?

Ta


----------



## whynot

Hi There, 

I'm a newbie and looking for a decent newsletter to learn to assess stocks. I know this is an old thread but anyone has any personal experience with newsletters.

I understand that a lot of the time is not the shares that you buy but the risk management (ie. having stop losses to avoid large losses) and position sizing (risking a small % of your portfolio) on your plan. 

I would like to hear more about position sizing. I have read books about it and they use formulas and suggest to risk 1% or 2% of your total capital. I would like to understand how does this work in practice. 

So if i have 20,000 then I should only buy $400 (2% risk) worth of shares? It seems to me that 2% risk is too low. Can someone please provide some insight?

Thank you,
David


----------



## freebird54

whynot said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I'm a newbie and looking for a decent newsletter to learn to assess stocks. I know this is an old thread but anyone has any personal experience with newsletters. DROPPED MOST NOW EUREKA
> STILL MY NO 1
> I ONLY TRADE TOP 30 HERE TOP 200 IN USA
> 
> I understand that a lot of the time is not the shares that you buy but the risk management (ie. having stop losses to avoid large losses) and position sizing (risking a small % of your portfolio) on your plan.
> ALWAYS OPTIONS - COVERED CALLS SAFEST
> 
> I would like to hear more about position sizing. I have read books about it and they use formulas and suggest to risk 1% or 2% of your total capital. I would like to understand how does this work in practice.
> TOP 30 MAX 10% OF PORTFOLIO
> DOWN TO SMALL CAP RUBBISH 1% MAX
> ALWAYS HAVE STOPS
> 
> So if i have 20,000 then I should only buy $400 (2% risk) worth of shares? It seems to me that 2% risk is too low. Can someone please provide some insight?
> THAT WOULD BE MINIMUM AMOUNT TO BUY SHARES $500
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> David




WHY NOT LOOK AT OPTION TRADES WHERE YOU DO NOT NEED SO MUCH CAPITAL - BUT EDUCATE YOURSELF FIRST  BUY CALLS AND TRADE THEM LIKE A STOCK
THERE IS LOTS OF FREE EDUCATION ONLINE
I HAVE BEEN IN THE MARKET 40 YEARS BUT AM STILL LEARNING
USE A DISCOUNT BROKER OF COURSE  PM FOR MORE INFORMATION


----------



## tech/a

whynot said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I'm a newbie and looking for a decent newsletter to learn to assess stocks. I know this is an old thread but anyone has any personal experience with newsletters.
> 
> I understand that a lot of the time is not the shares that you buy but the risk management (ie. having stop losses to avoid large losses) and position sizing (risking a small % of your portfolio) on your plan.
> 
> I would like to hear more about position sizing. I have read books about it and they use formulas and suggest to risk 1% or 2% of your total capital. I would like to understand how does this work in practice.
> 
> So if i have 20,000 then I should only buy $400 (2% risk) worth of shares? It seems to me that 2% risk is too low. Can someone please provide some insight?
> 
> Thank you,
> David




Look at Fixed fractional position sizing. (Google it)

Have a look at AGO chart where we risk $500
and calculate position size




Charts from another thread


----------



## mahen142

adhityag said:


> Hi there,
> I was looking at couple of investment newsletter to assist with my investment decision. I have tried trial with Huntley and Fat Prophet to see how their advice pan out from the beginning of 2007 to now. Seems like none has passed the 'bear market' test. Most of their recommendation pretty much collapsed together with the market.
> 
> I tried Eureka as well. Whilst it provides a good finance journalism, it doesnt recommend shares.
> 
> Is there anybody that has good experience with their different newsletter than the above?
> 
> Thanks,




I am currently using Marcus Today, you can try it for a few weeks and see if it's any good. I started with a free trial an then went onto a 6 month package.  Others I have used before are Motley Fool and Eureka Report. You can try them all and see what works best for you.


----------



## azpers

*Cribsheets: Your considered opinion, please?*

Gidday Troops.
I am after some opinion and advice on email investment newsletters.
My involvement with the Aussie stock market probably goes back about thirty years, buying and selling whatever. My current small holding is with Telstra, bought through the employee scheme they had running back then.

In the last year or so, I have subscribed to various free stock market newsletters, namely *Port Phillip Publishing*, who put out The Daily Reckoning, Small Cap Investigator, and Cycles Trends and Forecasts, *The Motely Fool*, and the *Wealth Builders Club of Australia*.
As you read through the blurbs of these various newsletters, they each "promise" so much. But how do they stack up, either with each other, and with stocks in general. Are they the "bees knees" in stock recommendations. 

I would be very much interested in hearing from members who may subscribe to the reports offered by these newsletters. Have they made money? Lost money? Are the recommendations kosher, with lots of backup and research. The one thing that is common to them is the large fistful of dollars they want for the reports. 

Question: If somebody thinks he/she has the ability to know what stocks have a good chance of making money, why aren't those folks quietly making squillions of dollars, and going into early retirement? Why share the secret. 
After all, how many treasure hunters advertise the fact they know the location of where a treasure is buried?

Could any replies please keep to the subject. I've posted to other forums (not stock related) asking for information, and by about the fifth or sixth reply, they are way off track. 

I imagine fellow members are educated, intelligent and sophisticated, so I hope replies reflect this.


----------



## dutchie

*Re: Your considered opinion, please?*



azpers said:


> Question: If somebody thinks he/she has the ability to know what stocks have a good chance of making money, why aren't those folks quietly making squillions of dollars, and going into early retirement? Why share the secret.
> After all, how many treasure hunters advertise the fact they know the location of where a treasure is buried?




That's a very and most important question.

Although it's fine to ask the questions in your post a big part of your journey should be on self education so that you can answer the questions yourself. If you can then you will probably be able to implement the actual trading of these "tips" with more success.

My personal opinion is that most these tipping sites are a waste of money. The only one which I would recommend is The Chartist. You don't just get Nick's recommendations but you get an education as well. Importantly Nick is open about the fact that he trades his recommendations.

Irrespective of whether you use a "tipping" site or not an education on trading is essential. You can get a lot of that free from the web. You just need to put the time in.

I am sure that there would be sites using their tipping to clients for their own benefit.

Tipping sites are like Super Funds - to find a good one ask to see the documented results of their work. That usually eliminates a lot of prospects.

Good luck.


----------



## Triathlete

*Re: Your considered opinion, please?*



azpers said:


> Gidday Troops.
> I am after some opinion and advice on email investment newsletters.
> My involvement with the Aussie stock market probably goes back about thirty years, buying and selling whatever. My current small holding is with Telstra, bought through the employee scheme they had running back then.
> 
> In the last year or so, I have subscribed to various free stock market newsletters, namely *Port Phillip Publishing*, who put out The Daily Reckoning, Small Cap Investigator, and Cycles Trends and Forecasts, *The Motely Fool*, and the *Wealth Builders Club of Australia*.
> As you read through the blurbs of these various newsletters, they each "promise" so much. But how do they stack up, either with each other, and with stocks in general. Are they the "bees knees" in stock recommendations.
> 
> I would be very much interested in hearing from members who may subscribe to the reports offered by these newsletters. Have they made money? Lost money? Are the recommendations kosher, with lots of backup and research. The one thing that is common to them is the large fistful of dollars they want for the reports.
> 
> Question: If somebody thinks he/she has the ability to know what stocks have a good chance of making money, why aren't those folks quietly making squillions of dollars, and going into early retirement? Why share the secret.
> After all, how many treasure hunters advertise the fact they know the location of where a treasure is buried?
> 
> Could any replies please keep to the subject. I've posted to other forums (not stock related) asking for information, and by about the fifth or sixth reply, they are way off track.
> 
> I imagine fellow members are educated, intelligent and sophisticated, so I hope replies reflect this.





Over the years I have subscribed to a number of reports as well namely Morningstar, Motley fool and Stockdoctor my reason was to get a Fundamental view of what companies where believed to be in good shape to invest in as I believe they could do it better then I could and I did not have the time to read reports.

 These newsletters gave me a basis of stocks for my watch list, however since I have a bias towards Technical Analysis I would only invest in those companies that were also supported by the Technicals. I have found by waiting for the technicals to support the companies on my watch list that I have had better results This is the only way I use the reports.

I usually found with  there selections that some are going up some are going sideways and some are going down and as an investor/trader I am only looking for those that are moving up and getting rid of any that are going sideways and down unless you want to short some stocks.

This is my opinion..


----------



## Smurf1976

*Re: Your considered opinion, please?*



azpers said:


> If somebody thinks he/she has the ability to know what stocks have a good chance of making money, why aren't those folks quietly making squillions of dollars, and going into early retirement? Why share the secret.




In most cases they share the "secret" because sharing the secret, for a price, is their primary way of making money (that is, they're not making much themselves in the market). 

That says it all really. There are exceptions no doubt, but a lot of these newsletters etc do fall into that category. 

Would you take advice on losing weight from someone who is themselves obese? Take swimming lessons from someone who can't swim? Etc. Same concept in many cases.


----------



## Boggo

*Re: Your considered opinion, please?*



Triathlete said:


> Over the years I have subscribed to a number of reports as well namely Morningstar, Motley fool and Stockdoctor my reason was to get a Fundamental view of what companies where believed to be in good shape to invest in as I believe they could do it better then I could and I did not have the time to read reports.
> 
> These newsletters..........




StockDocktor is not a newsletter !


----------



## Triathlete

*Re: Your considered opinion, please?*



Boggo said:


> StockDocktor is not a newsletter !




 Yes sorry about that my mistake!


----------



## burglar

*Re: Your considered opinion, please?*

put yourself in the shoes of an editor of a newsletter.
it's been a bad week and you haven't a clue?

you put in a company which is suspect ... cos you have to !!


----------



## monkton

If you do a search here you will find a whole thread on Port Phillip Publishing.


----------



## tech/a

> Question: If somebody thinks he/she has the ability to know what stocks have a good chance of making money, why aren't those folks quietly making squillions of dollars, and going into early retirement? Why share the secret.
> After all, how many treasure hunters advertise the fact they know the location of where a treasure is buried?




I think the answer to this is *"THEY DON'T"* 
But chances are that if they know how to do very well with one method they will be able to design many many methods which perform well.

If I teach you how to fish it doesn't mean I'm going to take you the the best fishing spots at the best times to fish!
Ever sat in a boat with a great fisherman who catches everything while you get nothing!
Sit next to a great trader and you'll know the feeling!

These guys are not stupid.
They know that 100s want to know what they know.
And 100s will pay for it.

Place tools in the hands of a novice and you'll gain a novice result.
I can give you all the tools but its how I use them that makes the difference---*application*.


*Here is a true story.*

We were working for a cardiac surgeon.
One morning I met him on site as a crew was laying bricks.
I said to him
"I can watch a tradesman all day'!
He said 
'I can have your heart and lungs on the table
next to you in about 3 mins'
I Said
'I know someone else that can do that.
---really---who?
My father
--What does he do
--Hes a butcher--

Quick as a flash he shot---- Betcha he cant put em back!!!

There in lies the difference and no doubt the same for those (Not all) who have
the ability to make ""Squillions"" yet sell some product them selves---with more than a decent return.
They dont have to but it gives them an interest.


----------



## freebird54

monkton said:


> If you do a search here you will find a whole thread on Port Phillip Publishing.




I have subscribed to nearly all for over 20 years - see all my previous posts
Now only Scott Pape, The Chartist and Eureka [As I always have]
I am still sitting  on Dogs from many of the tipsters - now I concentrate on Blue chips with options for protection and extra income.
Most Dogs only got about 0.1% of my portfolio Blue chips 5 -10%
Every year has shown a profit [some small some big]  Banks, TLS, and good IPO's helped - I went all in on MBP - and told others to do the same

I would love to know the performance of Port Phillip - their sales stuff is good


----------



## banco

I would be very surprised if any of these tipsters made more than 10% of their income from actually trading their recommendations.


----------



## burglar

tech/a said:


> ... Betcha he cant put em back!!! ...




Gold!


----------



## tech/a

banco said:


> I would be very surprised if any of these tipsters made more than 10% of their income from actually trading their recommendations.




Well I know one personally------so be surprised.


----------



## banco

tech/a said:


> Well I know one personally------so be surprised.




I think I know who you are referring to and if the public performance of his systems is anything to go by he'd likely have had a few negative years lately if he was just trading those systems.


----------



## tech/a

banco said:


> I think I know who you are referring to and if the public performance of his systems is anything to go by he'd likely have had a few negative years lately if he was just trading those systems.




6.12 post #135
I'd have thought would
Sink in


----------



## banco

tech/a said:


> 6.12 post #135
> I'd have thought would
> Sink in




Your hero worship is touching but unless his performance results in his public systems are better than published (and I notice he no longer has them on his website but he did back in the day) his systems have delivered poor to mediocre results over the past few years.  If he is understating the results of his systems than he'd have to be the first newsletter guy in history to be so modest.

The other alternative would be if he had some non-public better performing systems.  That would seem to be pretty unethical.


----------



## tech/a

Nuff said he's a mate


----------



## PinguPingu

banco said:


> The other alternative would be if he had some non-public better performing systems.  That would seem to be pretty unethical.




I've wondered about this...what if you front ran and bought the day before you knew a 'signal' to buy was going out to a very large subscription base, you'd feel pretty betrayed.


----------



## burglar

PinguPingu said:


> ... you'd feel pretty betrayed.




You'd be p!ssed big time, ... unless you made a sh!tload.


----------



## banco

PinguPingu said:


> I've wondered about this...what if you front ran and bought the day before you knew a 'signal' to buy was going out to a very large subscription base, you'd feel pretty betrayed.




Rene Rivkin back when he used to run the Rivkin Report got caught encouraging subscribers to buy a smallish resources company meanwhile he was selling.


----------



## John Swift

*Re: Cribsheets: Your considered opinion, please?*



azpers said:


> Question: If somebody thinks he/she has the ability to know what stocks have a good chance of making money, why aren't those folks quietly making squillions of dollars, and going into early retirement? Why share the secret.
> After all, how many treasure hunters advertise the fact they know the location of where a treasure is buried?




What if the amount of buried treasure is contingent on how many people know about it and believing that its there? If I find a good company and buy into it (or see a tradable pattern, etc), I may have to wait a while for other market participants to also realise its value (or see the pattern)... or... I could tell people about it... write a newsletter perhaps? And charge people for it while I'm at it.

That being said, those that write newsletters generally do so because they are doing a bunch of research and selling that research on to you. It should make up part of your investment decision making process. They aren't money managers, so they don't manage positions or portfolios and won't tell you how much of your personal portfolio to allocate, but they are tasked mainly with giving you ideas that you wouldn't normally have gotten without them. That's what they are paid to do. It's their occupation.

Just like anybody with a job, surgeon or butcher... the same can be asked of them, why do it for someone else and get paid a wage than go on your own and make much more? Some of them do (just like I'm sure some people are making squillions), but some of them... they would rather have a job.


----------



## Fraxinus

I have tried Markettiming and lost quite a bit.


----------



## Fraxinus

I have a SMSF and am approaching retirement. I  tried Markettiming and lost quite a bit. I have subscribed to Eureka for several years now. I was disappointed recently when they recommended Nanosonics, then ceased coverage as the analyst covering it left. You'd think they could have got someone else to replace him. They've been bought by News Limited which is a worry. I looked at Motley Fool but their heavy-handed sell and spam emails put me right off. I trade using etrade which gives recommendations (via Morningstar). I usually tally that up with what Eureka says, then look at the chart, check out the company website, google them and think about the mega-trends taking place before deciding to invest. I enjoy Marcus Padley's articles in the Saturday Herald and I like his thinking.


----------



## christianrenel

Fraxinus said:


> I have a SMSF and am approaching retirement. I  tried Markettiming and lost quite a bit. I have subscribed to Eureka for several years now. I was disappointed recently when they recommended Nanosonics, then ceased coverage as the analyst covering it left. You'd think they could have got someone else to replace him. They've been bought by News Limited which is a worry. I looked at Motley Fool but their heavy-handed sell and spam emails put me right off. I trade using etrade which gives recommendations (via Morningstar). I usually tally that up with what Eureka says, then look at the chart, check out the company website, google them and think about the mega-trends taking place before deciding to invest. I enjoy Marcus Padley's articles in the Saturday Herald and I like his thinking.




I have been using Stock Doctor (Lincoln Indicators). The difference with Stock Doctor it does not give you any buy or sell recommendations, what it gives you is consenus behind the commpany fundamentals so you are to make a better descision.

Kind Regards 

christianrenel


----------



## Boggo

christianrenel said:


> I have been using Stock Doctor (Lincoln Indicators). The difference with Stock Doctor it does not give you any buy or sell recommendations, what it gives you is consenus behind the commpany fundamentals so you are to make a better descision.




Same here christianrenel, StockDoctor pays for itself many times over by keeping you out of the crappy stocks.
My list of stocks that I scan for my SMSF is just 447 stocks.

The bit that amazes me is how many people think that it is very expensive, usually the same people who have a large bottom drawer and numerous subscriptions.

I have subscribed to and trialled numerous publications etc over the years, have never found even one that I would trust or one where you couldn't do better with a couple of MA's.

Fraxinus, definitely have a look at StockDoctor imo.


----------



## Fraxinus

Boggo said:


> Same here christianrenel, StockDoctor pays for itself many times over by keeping you out of the crappy stocks.
> My list of stocks that I scan for my SMSF is just 447 stocks.
> 
> The bit that amazes me is how many people think that it is very expensive, usually the same people who have a large bottom drawer and numerous subscriptions.
> 
> I have subscribed to and trialled numerous publications etc over the years, have never found even one that I would trust or one where you couldn't do better with a couple of MA's.
> 
> Fraxinus, definitely have a look at StockDoctor imo.




Thanks for that suggestion. I will definitely do that.


----------



## freebird54

There is an updated thread on this.


----------

